# Piano midi to notation?



## harmaes (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm trying to find the quickest workflow to transform a midi file of piano parts I played to the best possible notation.

- I'm using Cubase Pro 10.5 and I can use the score editor but I don't really like it that much.
- I tried Musescore 3 and found it best imports midi files. I do have to modify all timings of the midi played to be exactly on the beat etc., because otherwise the part is unreadably.
- What are you ways or tips to create notations for your piano or other parts after you produced a solo piano or orchestral piece?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rob (Jul 10, 2020)

I see two possible ways:
- do all the quantizing and durations work BEFORE you export the midi, and then import it into the notation app of choice (watch for pedals, I think Cubase have a way of transforming notes under pedal in actual note duration)
- write the piano part from scratch in the notation app using Cubase's file as a reference...


----------



## Saxer (Jul 10, 2020)

It helps to devide left and right hand into two tracks before midi export. Quantize note start and note length. Often it's easier to record a more robotic version "for the notation" without pedal and grace notes.


----------



## harmaes (Jul 10, 2020)

Great tips thanks.

I indeed already made a quantized version of the midi score in Cubase. I still have to experiment with pedal settings. Any tips on that?

I was experiencing issues with L and R hands not being split correctly in Musescore. By splitting them into two tracks it's much easier to get the notation right onto the treble and bass clefs. Nice tip.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 10, 2020)

It's simple: Play what you want to read and not what you want to hear.


----------

